# R3 - Also pulled the trigger!



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

*R3 - From the Couch to a Century!*

I might as well make this my little blog and my overall goal is to get into a healthier body and mind! My first challenge to myself is to lose the weight by training for that first Century!

Im 40+ years old, 2 kids, and some pounds that need to come off! I purchased the Cervelo R3 (blue and white) with Rival group set. Overall, I would like to reward myself for little goals and upgrade the components slowly. (Since, I purchased the bike with a hard limit on my budget.)

If there are any recommendations that I must upgrade first... what would they be?

Look Keo Carbon Pedals
Specialized Propera II helmet
Specialized Expert shoes
Garmin 500


----------



## Doc1911 (May 23, 2012)

Congrats on your new bike. Actuallly, more than a bike - it's an R3. 

I must admit I upgraded the seat and crank immediately (but this was a matter of preference - rotor 3D + is absolutely perfect and the seat a long time favorite). My wife is giving me a new set of wheels for Christimas - a definite upgrade need, and the most important, IMO. (the wheel set that comes with it is sufficient, but is just entry level and limits the ability of both the bike and rider IMO). I also had a chain guard installed. It is probably not needed, but for peace of mind, it is cheap insurance (and in red to match the bike :thumbsup.

Congrats again. Enjoy the ride.





AythanNyah09 said:


> Im happy with my decision and the best thing (for me) is that I got it for a lot less than the RS. Im waiting to get it from order and now its time to find out what accessories are needed.
> 
> My only question is: The people who bought an R3... did you need to upgrade anything off the bat? Wheels? Tires? Anything?


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

AythanNyah09 said:


> My only question is: The people who bought an R3... did you need to upgrade anything off the bat? Wheels? Tires? Anything?


I swapped out the Fulcrum 7's for a set of Shimano RS-80's with Gatorskin 25s and an 11-28 cassette I had from a previous bike. Also swapped the saddle for a Specialized Avatar - I just prefer the Specialized saddle. And lastly, I just received a set of carbon fiber Ergonova bars to swap for the AL ones that came with the bike.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Congrats on your new R3, you will love it.

Not much to upgrade, you can ride it, and race it, just the way it is. I did upgrade the wheels, and use the Fulcrum 7's for training. I also got a Quarq powermeter (SRAM), but other than that, all original equipment.
Enjoy


----------



## bayAreaDude (Apr 13, 2012)

I got Ultegra tubeless wheels right away - not a fan of those cheap Fulcrum's even for training because they just make the bike feel like a dog. I got new bars too as I don't like ergos.


----------



## xls (Nov 11, 2004)

I had the shop swap the cassette for a 11-28 and I got a much comfier seat. Couldn't stand the stock one. Oh, and black bar tape. Congrats and enjoy the ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats man!! I bought the frame only because I knew I wanted to upgrade some things. Below is a link to my build. I recommend a seat upgrade at minimum if you are going out on 30+ mile rides. Everything else comes down to preference and how light you want the bike to be. Enjoy, they are fun to ride! Here's mine:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/cervelo/my-new-r3-finally-282219.html

Please post some pics when you get it!


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Other than saddle, wheels would be the upgrade I would focuson (I actually think you would be absolutely fine riding everything else stock for some time). If you are trying to save money, I would look at Williams wheels and Rolf wheels as fairly affordable ways to upgrade and lighten your wheelset without breaking the bank. There's also ebay (which is where I found my Zipp 101s at a good price).


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

xls said:


> I had the shop swap the cassette for a 11-28 and I got a much comfier seat. Couldn't stand the stock one. Oh, and black bar tape. Congrats and enjoy the ride! :thumbsup:


What seat did you pick up? Im looking at a Brooks or a Selle Italia.


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

Rashadabd said:


> Other than saddle, wheels would be the upgrade I would focuson (I actually think you would be absolutely fine riding everything else stock for some time). If you are trying to save money, I would look at Williams wheels and Rolf wheels as fairly affordable ways to upgrade and lighten your wheelset without breaking the bank. There's also ebay (which is where I found my Zipp 101s at a good price).


I am looking for a endurance seat but im tied between Brooks and Selle Italia. Wheels... Ill get my bike legs under me and then upgrade down the road. Im betting on learning the bike and finding what I feel I need to upgrade and then knocking it out one by one. But, the seat is the only thing im upgrading immediately.


----------



## chiefDave (Aug 30, 2011)

CG on your new R!!!

Right away, EOM wheels are clunky, and the ass hatchet saddle is love or hate. I actually liked the Arione and put 3k on mine before upgraded to Kurve snake (love it!). Cg again!
Dave


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I got to see my new bike today. Its in the shop but there is a few finishing touches. Im keeping everything stock except for the tires. Im changing them to 25 "armidillos". (I think thats what they called them.) Pictures will be incoming very soon.

I will admit... the "accessories" was a lot more money than I thought I was going to spend.
Look Keo Pedals
Speciailized Pro shoes
Garmin 500 bundle
2 bibs
2 jerseys
Specialized helmet
2 cages
2 bottles
socks
gloves


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The nice thing about "investing" there (on components) though is that you can keep most of that stuff for a long time and can transfer it to another bike if you decide to upgrade, etc. at a later date. Congrats again.


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

Congrats...You will love it. Best bike around! (i am sure the RS is just as great)

I ended up changing saddle, stem and steering bar as part of the fitting process (Fizik saddle, longer stem and wider steerer)...then i got the bug and swopped out the stock wheels last summer for Zipp 101s. This week, I needed a new chain, new tires and got an 11-28 cassette..need a granny gear for climbing and the chain, tires are worn out after about 3k miles. Amazing bike. Now go ride it to the ground...your health will thank you


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Enellch - ya.. im going to get my bike legs in for the next few weeks and get a complete fit down by end of month. So, at least Ill know what to complain about to make those adjustments. I was debating on replacing the seat and making it a more upright stem but ill wait it out and go pure stock until I get the fit and see what they say.

Thanks for the kind words and I most definitely plan to get out there and get this thing on the road. IDK how long 3k miles will take me but hopefully ill be able to take a similar route. Especially since there are so many glowing reviews for the Zipps and the overall goal of getting that cassette for the end goal charity rides.

@Rashadabd - Ya... I hear you. It just mentally hurts to think... wow, I could of used the money on this or that or maybe i should of bought all the accessories first and then budget my bike on that. lol But, Im getting "older" and the riding is going to be one of my last outs to get healthier. Yes, I have the gym membership and its only $20 a year... but the idea of getting outside and riding for pleasure/health is so much more appetizing than a gym.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Don't replace the saddle until you know that it doesn't work for YOU. Saddles are incredibly personal, and there is nothing wrong with the stock saddle unless, again, it is wrong for you.

Also, I don't recommend the Armadillo tires. Yes, they are very puncture resistant, but in my opinion they are heavy and ride terribly. For reasonable puncture resistance on a great tire look at the Conti GP4000s. Conti Gatorskins are equivalent to the Armadillos, but ride a _little_ better.

As far as the rest of the stuff, it looks like you went all out. Most of those accessories should serve you well for years to come, and multiple bikes. Hopefully you purchased good bibs, as they make direct contact with your posterior, and can mean the difference between a good ride, and a bad day. Especially for someone just starting out.


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

@XJ - The bibs and jerseys were Pearl Izumi and Specialized. (Its what the store had.) I was shocked when i saw the price of these things!!! But, I wanted to get a backup pair... just in case.

In regards to the tires... I think you hit the nail on the head and Im just going to stay with the stock wheels. Worse case scenario is that I upgrade (get new) wheels and use the stocks when I get a trainer. As a coworker is telling me... IM OVERTHINKING IT! Just get out there and ride! Seems like simple advice.. 

Heck... I went to Performance today and looked at their bikes in comparison to what I bought and paid for the Cervelo... a lot of great bikes with great groups... for about the same price... i coulda got a Fuji something with Ultegra DI2 derailleurs. But I think thats just buyers remorse at the end of the day.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I would take the Cervelo over a Fuji, it really is a great bike and this time of year you are going to get tempted big time, so brace yourself because a lot of new models (including Cervelo's) are going to be released and advertised to death over the next month.


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

@Rasha - Lol... tell me about it. Why couldnt I find the "want" to buy a bike in this month instead of last month???

But I did put in the first ride this morning.... simple 10 miles back and forth on pretty flat ground. I realize im sore because Im a beginning rider and my a$$ hurts big time due to the position of the saddle I was sitting on... but I feel happy I went out today! So, thats a good thing.

Now Im on the indecision of riding everyday 10 miles or just every other day and then get that big ride in on sunday???


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Good to hear that you are out on the road. I definitely say ease into it. The pain is going to subside for the most part in the next 3-4 weeks. It's important to find a balance between riding as frequently as you can so that you can improve and getting enough rest, stretching and massage. Bicycling.com has some pretty good articles on all of that stuff. I ride 20-30 miles 4 mornings a week and then one big ride on Saturday or Sunday. I sometimes think I get more out of the shorter rides improvement-wise than I do the big one and it allows me to enjoy that big ride and perform better. The more consistent you are, the faster you trim down as well (as long as you keep the eating in check and hydrate well). Here's the links to a couple of articles. Enjoy the ride!!

Bicycling Beginners Guide - Buying a Bicycle | Bicycling Magazine

Training & Nutrition | Bicycling Magazine.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's all of Carmichael's articles from that site:

Chris Carmichael | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

So far, Im riding 10-15 miles every other day to break in the seat (my arse too) and I did take a "big ride" on the weekend. The funny story about that is I planned for a <25mile ride but I missed my turn and it turned into a 45+ mile ride. But, I made it back in one piece and it did give me a bit of confidence to know that I can ride further than I expected.


----------

